# Winter Guarantee Misleading?



## daveinsandiego (Jan 21, 2015)

I just posted a question on how to calculate my winter guarantee. After trying to figure out how it is calculated, I find that the guarantee is highly misleading. Uber is not paying me what they are telling me they will. I'm in San Diego where the guaranteed rates are $26/hr peak, $18/hr regular, and $12/hr off peak.

The winter guarantee email reads: your guaranteed minimum fare is $26/hr for peak hours. To me that means that if I make $5 in fares in 1 peak hour, then uber should pay me the difference of $21 for that hour (minus fees). Key word is $26/hr which means $26 PER HOUR. Per hour means EACH HOUR. However after reviewing my latest payment invoice and reading other threads, it appears that Uber uses an average hourly rate. To me "per hour" and average hourly rate mean 2 completely different things. Even if I made $80 in gross fares every other hour I worked, I should still get $26 for that 1 hour that I only made $5. Agree?

Next, it appears that the safe ride fee effects the payout of the guarantee rate. I'm not certain, but that's what I can gather from reading other threads. Until I can figure out exactly how the calculation works, I won't know. Either way, if you look at your HTML version of your invoice and expand the safe ride fee portion, you will see this "Rider fee does not affect driver payout". This doesn't seem to be a true statement.

Next, it seems that the calculation for the winter incentive is on a per minute basis. Again, I'm not certain but it seems that way from seeing others responses from Uber. It sounds like they calculate every minute that you are online and use that to calculate your average hourly rate. So, if I am online for 50 minutes of the peak hour and earn $25 in gross fares then it looks like I still qualify to earn the extra money for the guarantee. However, (if true) Uber would calculate my average earnings using my $25 in gross fares working 5/6 of an hour. So for a full hour, my average hourly rate would be $25X6/5=$30/hr and I would no longer qualify for the guarantee. It's petty, but if you take 10 minute breaks every hour and work 16 hours, it will take over 2 hours off your total time worked and screw up your hourly average rate. If this is true, then Uber's guarantee "per hour" is a false claim.

Next, none of the guarantee fares state whether or not they are gross fares or fares after commission charges. Nor can I find any details about these guarantees other than 1 email. They should be very clear on the pay structure.

Last, this is really petty but it threw me off when I looked at my invoice. My invoice states that I "earned" $28.31 per hour which exceeds the guarantee rate so I'm not getting additional money for the winter guarantee. To me "Earned" means my cut after Uber takes their fees. If you look at a payment invoice, it states your "trip earnings". This is what you EARNED...what you put in your bank account. The word "earn" is used loosely. If I earned what they said per hour, then my payments would be a lot more.

I'm not happy about these misleading statements on what I should be paid. As with any employer or contracting company, if they tell you they will pay you a certain rate, then they are obligated to pay it. We don't do this for fun, we do it to make money. I worked certain peak hours that I knew were slower hours (early evening where I drive) based on the claims that I would make a certain amount per hour. Instead, I found myself using more gas and putting wear and tear on my car than the $4 I made that hour.

I wouldn't be surprised if they are in violation of labor laws


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Get out.. really?????


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Their guarantees are gross. They take their 20-25% cut out of whatever the guarantee is.

They look at every minute and they also creatively round down. On NYE, during their midnight to 2 am window, I was online for 1.5 hours (90 minutes). An argument could be made that it was 89 minutes, looking at my trip log. They rounded it down to 1.4. 

They use average hourly rate. If you make a killing during one hour, you are killing you earnings for the rest of the night. To me that makes sense though.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Their guarantees are gross. They take their 20-25% cut out of whatever the guarantee is.
> 
> They look at every minute and they also creatively round down. On NYE, during their midnight to 2 am window, I was online for 1.5 hours (90 minutes). An argument could be made that it was 89 minutes, looking at my trip log. They rounded it down to 1.4.
> 
> They use average hourly rate. If you make a killing during one hour, you are killing you earnings for the rest of the night. To me that makes sense though.


It's also somewhat detrimental to drive surge rides while under a guarantee. You get no benefit because it will just average down your guarantee payout. Plus, your pax will be pissed at you, and maybe down rate you, for them being surged. Better off working non surge hours for simple easy fares.


----------



## Uberalex23 (Jan 18, 2015)

grams777 said:


> It's also somewhat detrimental to drive surge rides while under a guarantee. You get no benefit because it will just average down your guarantee payout. Plus, your pax will be pissed at you, and maybe down rate you, for them being surged. Better off working non surge hours for simple easy fares.


Yup, Surge is no longer for our benefit, surge is for Ubers benefit.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber's corporate motto is:

"To mislead man more than has ever been done before"

In other words, if Uber says it, its bullsquirt.


----------



## j-ro (Jan 22, 2015)

I got in touch with Uber support after my last pay check was about 20% less that expected. Found out the same thing you're talking about here - the minimum guarantee is a "fare" not a rate paid to you. So $22/hr guarantee really means $17.60 after Uber takes their cut. What's the point of advertising it to the drivers as 22/hr except to mislead us?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Why does Uber advertise X drivers make $5,000.00/month on L.A. radio?

Uber=Misleading


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

If you start out an hour strong with a higher than guaranteed amount of fares, you need to go offline before you hit the 50 minute mark. You didn't work 50 minutes of that hour so the fares shouldn't count towards your average, right? Guess what, you are screwed, they will give you credit for .8 of an hour or so and then count the fair against your average, cutting your bonus. Welcome to Uber math!


----------



## daveinsandiego (Jan 21, 2015)

Actually they will take anything you earn (plus safe ride fees, plus split fare fees) and divide it by the number of qualifying hours. This is what Uber told me.

And in fact, my assumptions above turned out to be true after emailing with Uber.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Uber doesn't advertise pay that much anymore. Their new thing is "UBER. WORK WHENEVER YOU WANT TO"

I guess I am gonna be seeing my settlement check in couple of years. I worked for a similar company. They also thought they were smart in screwing people.Believe me , on one such company there will be at least two even better lawyers suing them. Previous company paid me 3K in settlement and I was just one of many "self-employed contractors".
BTW, if anybody suing their ass, contact me. I don't mind be part of the law suit.
Uber on !


----------



## daveinsandiego (Jan 21, 2015)

I have a good friend who is a lawyer but doesn't practice labor laws. Off the bat, he said it doesn't seem fair at all but he's gonna ask around some of his attorney friends.


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash (Aug 25, 2014)

7Miles said:


> Their new thing is "UBER. WORK WHENEVER YOU WANT TO"


Now that perk is effectively gone since I have to be online 50 minutes out of every hour.


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash (Aug 25, 2014)

daveinsandiego said:


> I have a good friend who is a lawyer but doesn't practice labor laws. Off the bat, he said it doesn't seem fair at all but he's gonna ask around some of his attorney friends.


This would be an issue regarding fraud, false advertisement, contract breach, etc. Not labor laws. We are not a labor force. We are contractors.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> We are not a labor force. We are contractors.


Or so we have been led to believe. Policies, procedures, and actions can prevail over the wording of an agreement to determine employment status.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

j-ro said:


> I got in touch with Uber support after my last pay check was about 20% less that expected. Found out the same thing you're talking about here - the minimum guarantee is a "fare" not a rate paid to you. So $22/hr guarantee really means $17.60 after Uber takes their cut. What's the point of advertising it to the drivers as 22/hr except to mislead us?


Actually they take a safe driver off that first so it is 16.80, then they claim you were not online for the full hour and I received $15.97 last weekend.
Even with the winter warm up my pay is still 25% less since the fare cuts.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/guarentee-is-not-what-you-believe.11601/page-3


----------



## areyoujokingme (Jan 9, 2015)

daveinsandiego said:


> I just posted a question on how to calculate my winter guarantee. After trying to figure out how it is calculated, I find that the guarantee is highly misleading. Uber is not paying me what they are telling me they will. I'm in San Diego where the guaranteed rates are $26/hr peak, $18/hr regular, and $12/hr off peak.
> 
> The winter guarantee email reads: your guaranteed minimum fare is $26/hr for peak hours. To me that means that if I make $5 in fares in 1 peak hour, then uber should pay me the difference of $21 for that hour (minus fees). Key word is $26/hr which means $26 PER HOUR. Per hour means EACH HOUR. However after reviewing my latest payment invoice and reading other threads, it appears that Uber uses an average hourly rate. To me "per hour" and average hourly rate mean 2 completely different things. Even if I made $80 in gross fares every other hour I worked, I should still get $26 for that 1 hour that I only made $5. Agree?
> 
> ...


I'm trying to find the notification that was sent from Uber about the guarantee details and how the averages work. I was pretty much done with their shenanigans and rate cuts and outright misleading statements. Still, I can't find the notice with the details. Any help?


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

areyoujokingme said:


> I'm trying to find the notification that was sent from Uber about the guarantee details and how the averages work. I was pretty much done with their shenanigans and rate cuts and outright misleading statements. Still, I can't find the notice with the details. Any help?


I can't find it, either. I think it was sent in a text, but that text is no longer there.


----------



## areyoujokingme (Jan 9, 2015)

Likewise. Still trying to locate the message from Uber outlining the details and length of promotion.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I can't find it, either. I think it was sent in a text, but that text is no longer there.


My text from Jan 9 reads:

Hey XXXX, 
YYYY with Uber. By now, you've probably seen the guarantees in place. Just want to reiterate that these are GROSS fare guarantees, not net.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

To keep things from cooling off after the holidays, this Friday, we're introducing round-the-clock partner guarantees and lowering prices for riders to increase demand and your trips.
- YOUR GUARANTEED MINIMUM FARES -
*PEAK*
$20/hr
Fri & Sat (5pm-3am)

*OFF-PEAK*
$10/hr
All other hours
*Lower prices have consistently led to higher earnings for partners.* We've learned that as more riders get on the road, partners complete more trips-which translates to more money.
A 23% fare reduction resulted 
in 12% more earnings in Chicago








Partner earnings are one of Uber's highest priorities. We've found in cities around the country that high demand is good for everyone, so now we're guaranteeing it.

If you have any questions about this price change and your guarantees, contact us at [email protected] and we'll be happy to help. We'll be monitoring rates accordingly to keep your earnings high.

See you on the road,
*Team Uber*

Check your Uber Partner App tonight for your city's latest trip rates.
How to earn your guarantee







Must accept at least 90% of trips






 Must average at least 1 trip/hour






 Must be online for 50 minutes of every hour worked


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

This hasn't been said enough, I don't think.... F*ck all you Chicago drivers who drove for those sh*t rates and setting the stage for the nation wide raping we are all experiencing.


----------



## areyoujokingme (Jan 9, 2015)

I get that and most of the details. I just can't find the Guarantee details as sent from Uber for San Diego. Still looking.............


----------



## areyoujokingme (Jan 9, 2015)

When are the beginning and ending dates for SAN DIEGO guarantees?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberRey said:


> This hasn't been said enough, I don't think.... F*ck all you Chicago drivers who drove for those sh*t rates and setting the stage for the nation wide raping we are all experiencing.


I quoted this just so it would be posted again.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> Must be online for 50 minutes of every hour worked


What does this mean?

1. At the start of each hour I must be in drive mode for at least 50 min for that hour to fall under the gaurentee? 
or 
2. I must not stay in the 'rate passenger submit' limbo screen for more than 10 minutes for every hour worked.

I've heard it both ways.

Based on this week's pay stub, it looks like 2. All my half hours seemed to count for the bonus and were all averaged together.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

headtheball said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> 1. At the start of each hour I must be in drive mode for at least 50 min for that hour to fall under the gaurentee?
> or
> ...


I think the app needs to be on 50 minutes of every hour for it to meet the guidelines. It is a way to stop you from taking a Lyft ping and still getting money from them.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

I turned off the app and took a couple of lyft rides back to back seemingly without penalty. 

It really looks like all my hours with the app on were counted and averaged.


----------



## daveinsandiego (Jan 21, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> I think the app needs to be on 50 minutes of every hour for it to meet the guidelines. It is a way to stop you from taking a Lyft ping and still getting money from them.


I agree. I think it is the time from when you select "go online" and "go offline" I don't think that limbo period after ending a trip counts. If you stay in that limbo period for too long, it will automatically take you offline.


----------



## Jalcmkzv87 (Aug 10, 2014)

Here are the San Diego rates:


















To keep things from cooling off after the holidays, this Friday, we're introducing round-the-clock partner guarantees and lowering prices for riders to increase demand and your trips.
- YOUR GUARANTEED MINIMUM FARES -
*PEAK*
$26/hr
Fri & Sat (5pm-3am) 
*REGULAR*
$18/hr
Daily (6am-5pm)
Sun-Thu (5pm-Midnight)
*OFF-PEAK*
$12/hr
Mon-Fri (Midnight-6am)
Sat-Sun (3-6am)
*Lower prices have consistently led to higher earnings for partners.* We've learned that as more riders get on the road, partners complete more trips-which translates to more money.
A 23% fare reduction resulted 
in 12% more earnings in Chicago









Partner earnings are one of Uber's highest priorities. We've found in cities around the country that high demand is good for everyone, so now we're guaranteeing it.

If you have any questions about this price change and your guarantees, contact us at [email protected] and we'll be happy to help. We'll be monitoring rates accordingly to keep your earnings high.

See you on the road,
*Team Uber*

Check your Uber Partner App tonight for your city's latest trip rates.
How to earn your guarantee







Must accept at least 90% of trips






 Must average at least 1 trip/hour






 Must be online for 50 minutes of every hour worked


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah but they are doing something hinky to compute hours and average. If I DON'T drive 50 minutes of the hour, it shouldn't count. I tried using this tactic to keep my average down. If I had a hot start to an hour, say got a $16 dollar fare completed in the first half hour of a $12.00 guarantee hour, I would go offline before I hit 50 minutes so hat this hour wouldn't count towards my time online or fares received. It's clear to me that they aren't calculating that way, asked for them to explain how they computed my hours and what they were so that I can start fighting with them. Might refer this to the atty. general in my state because I'm tired of getting cheated.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yeah but they are doing something hinky to compute hours and average. If I DON'T drive 50 minutes of the hour, it shouldn't count. I tried using this tactic to keep my average down. If I had a hot start to an hour, say got a $16 dollar fare completed in the first half hour of a $12.00 guarantee hour, I would go offline before I hit 50 minutes so hat this hour wouldn't count towards my time online or fares received. It's clear to me that they aren't calculating that way, asked for them to explain how they computed my hours and what they were so that I can start fighting with them. Might refer this to the atty. general in my state because I'm tired of getting cheated.


I'll bet if you did that for a $4 hour it wouldn't count.


----------



## daveinsandiego (Jan 21, 2015)

All fares are added up for the guarantee regardless if that hour counts or not. SO all fares / (divided by) qualifying hours will bring up your average hourly rate. You are better off working the full hour to qualify for the guarantee.


----------



## daveinsandiego (Jan 21, 2015)

Although, I get how they claim to calculate the guarantee, there is still some difference in calculation somewhere. 

My payment statement says that during peak hours I was online for 13.95 hours and grossed $23.23 per hour.

During the first peak period, I started right around 7:00pm and ended well after 1:00am (6 hours). During the second peak period, I started right around 5:00pm and ended at 2:00am (9 hours). 9+6=15 in my math, so Uber clearly docks your time if you go offline a few minutes each hour.

If I was online for 13.95 hours and grossed $23.23 per hour (as they claim), then my gross fares during peak hours would be 13.95x23.23=$324.06. However, looking at my statement, my gross fares during peak hours were $334.53. Where is that difference in $10??

I emailed Uber about this and I will keep this board posted once I hear back.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I have yet to be able to figure out the math. No matter what figures I use to compute what they're saying the average per hour is, I can't get it to equal what they show. So far, we've gotten at least what I calculated we should get, but the app was total crap all weekend and we lost some time logged in as well as fares because it would time out accepting a fare and wouldn't let us end the fare without rebooting the phone so no way to get another fare. I emailed support and got a canned response about hard booting the phone which I had already told them we did numerous times so they obviously aren't even reading the emails we send. The stress of the crappy pax and the app not working on top of dealing with everything else we're dealing with at home is really starting to wear on me. If this wasn't the difference between keeping the lights on and food on the table, I would be totally done. It's really taken the of the fun out of it. I wasn't thrilled with the concept originally, but when I first started, it was fun and I enjoyed the pax. Now that the rates are so low, I'm a glorified bus driver. When the guarantees go, so will I if I can't get out sooner.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I have yet to be able to figure out the math. No matter what figures I use to compute what they're saying the average per hour is, I can't get it to equal what they show.
> 
> UBER's math was better than mine! Yes!
> I was under the impression that if you drove a "shift" your ride count would have to match for that day. I had a day last week with no rides, they paid. Now I believe it is as simple as making sure you have at least 1 trip per hour logged in that pay scale. I try to go on the clock and off the clock at the top of the hour. Makes my math a bit easier, but it was nice not even having to worry about the differences between my math and theirs this week, and last week as well.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Hopefully Uber will understand the folly soon. Have had 8 fares in the last 2 days and 3 have mentioned the deteriorating quality of vehicles and drivers. 3 of the 8 did not know fares had been cut in Baton Rouge, 5 of the 5 that did said that had no bearing on their decision to take Uber, we are the best. 3 tips out of 8 fares which is a bit unusual. Had one Uber driver and told him of the site, he did not know anything about it and said he would log-in. Had one grocery shopper, helped with bags into house, no tip. One of the fares had pinged another driver, they called and asked where she was going and cancelled, guess it wasn't far enough. Was a 12.00 fare that took about 10 minutes so not sure why. There is your 5* service Uber. Drivers canceling because they don't think they can make enough. You go with the new rates boys. Down the tubes.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

The quality of the rider is way down now. I helped a family of three with THREE 100+ lbs pieces of luggage load the car, unload the car, and give them all free Lyft rides for the future. I got 3 stars for my efforts. Ghetto pax love to abuse their power.


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

Welcome to uber land , they are well known by not telling the truth


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

daveinsandiego said:


> All fares are added up for the guarantee regardless if that hour counts or not. SO all fares / (divided by) qualifying hours will bring up your average hourly rate. You are better off working the full hour to qualify for the guarantee.


I hear what you are saying and I'm sure you are correct HOWEVER, that's not how they stated they would calculate it. You have to work 50 minutes of the hour to count implies to me that not working 50 minutes means it doesn't count. Furthermore one can infer that working 50 means the whole hour counts. I'm going to push the issue, have already asked for my time records and have heard nothing back. If I do not get what I'm entitled to, I am going to call the state attorney generals office and see if they are interested in looking into this while they consider how they feel about Uber at the airport. I'm sick of this crap, done emailing back and forth.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

j-ro said:


> I got in touch with Uber support after my last pay check was about 20% less that expected. Found out the same thing you're talking about here - the minimum guarantee is a "fare" not a rate paid to you. So $22/hr guarantee really means $17.60 after Uber takes their cut. What's the point of advertising it to the drivers as 22/hr except to mislead us?


They could at least state that Uber takes their cut from the hourly guarantee. I don't recall seeing that in their emails about guarantees. But I don't take them anyway (nor drive for shit rates) so the email didn't interest me anyway, knowing by dealing with them there is intentional obfuscation of driver reality.


----------



## daveinsandiego (Jan 21, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I hear what you are saying and I'm sure you are correct HOWEVER, that's not how they stated they would calculate it. You have to work 50 minutes of the hour to count implies to me that not working 50 minutes means it doesn't count. Furthermore one can infer that working 50 means the whole hour counts. I'm going to push the issue, have already asked for my time records and have heard nothing back. If I do not get what I'm entitled to, I am going to call the state attorney generals office and see if they are interested in looking into this while they consider how they feel about Uber at the airport. I'm sick of this crap, done emailing back and forth.


There's a few people that have reached out to attorneys, but I haven't heard any news on this. I did hear that we probably won't have a case. When there is a rate change, Uber pushes an agreement that we all have to accept before we can go online. This agreement just states the base fares and says nothing about the guarantee. Uber's defense will be that we accepted the rates and they don't have to pay the guarantees if they don't want to....sort of like a bonus. And you will notice that there is no fine print for the guarantee anywhere, and the notifications of the guarantee came to us as "poster adds" through email or text. Also, when you email Uber support, usually you will get a canned answer and your payment statement still won't make sense.

Just wait until gas prices go up, then we will really be making no money....


----------



## daveinsandiego (Jan 21, 2015)

areyoujokingme said:


> I get that and most of the details. I just can't find the Guarantee details as sent from Uber for San Diego. Still looking.............


I'm in San Diego too. Emailed Uber several times. One answer I got is that they don't have fine print anywhere and the rates are calculated through software


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

You have to laugh at the continual claims of rate cuts being MORE MONEY for drivers. Good grief. Were that the case by the time the rates are a penny a mile we'll all be BILLIONAIRES.

****ing ignorant math bastard Uber.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

daveinsandiego said:


> There's a few people that have reached out to attorneys, but I haven't heard any news on this. I did hear that we probably won't have a case. When there is a rate change, Uber pushes an agreement that we all have to accept before we can go online. This agreement just states the base fares and says nothing about the guarantee. Uber's defense will be that we accepted the rates and they don't have to pay the guarantees if they don't want to....sort of like a bonus. And you will notice that there is no fine print for the guarantee anywhere, and the notifications of the guarantee came to us as "poster adds" through email or text. Also, when you email Uber support, usually you will get a canned answer and your payment statement still won't make sense.
> 
> Just wait until gas prices go up, then we will really be making no money....


I hear what you are saying and you may be right. I'm not planning on going to a lawyer, there just isn't enough meat on the bone and as much as I like to whine I can't really claim that I've been emotionally traumatized. I can however try to hold them to the promise they set forth in the guarantee. They can obviously rescind it at any time but until they do so I believe they are legally bound to honor it.

I will however file a complaint with the state attorney generals office. They look at complaints of fraud that are systemic in the state. They are currently looking at Uber and the legality of them picking up at the airport so I'm sure they would be interested to find out that they may be defrauding drivers. My complaint specifically is that they claim we have to work 50 minutes of the hour (which I'm sure was stipulated to keep you from driving for Lyft, yet they then go and count every minute logged in and dock you minutes if you work 50-59 minutes in the hour which has the effect of lowering your bonus if you played it smart and stopped driving early in an hour if you were over the bonus. I have formally complained and am waiting to see what they do before I file a complaint.


----------



## daveinsandiego (Jan 21, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I hear what you are saying and you may be right. I'm not planning on going to a lawyer, there just isn't enough meat on the bone and as much as I like to whine I can't really claim that I've been emotionally traumatized. I can however try to hold them to the promise they set forth in the guarantee. They can obviously rescind it at any time but until they do so I believe they are legally bound to honor it.
> 
> I will however file a complaint with the state attorney generals office. They look at complaints of fraud that are systemic in the state. They are currently looking at Uber and the legality of them picking up at the airport so I'm sure they would be interested to find out that they may be defrauding drivers. My complaint specifically is that they claim we have to work 50 minutes of the hour (which I'm sure was stipulated to keep you from driving for Lyft, yet they then go and count every minute logged in and dock you minutes if you work 50-59 minutes in the hour which has the effect of lowering your bonus if you played it smart and stopped driving early in an hour if you were over the bonus. I have formally complained and am waiting to see what they do before I file a complaint.


I totally agree with you. They claim a guaranteed fare per hour, but really its per minute and we have to work 50 in order to qualify. Then they take 20% of that....and then they use safe ride fees as part of that calculation which they claim "Safe Ride fees do not affect driver payout". Additionally, they use an average hourly rate to calculate how much you make "per hour". In the math world, by definition, average hourly rate and per hour are 2 completely different things. I could beat the dead horse forever....

Yeah, there's not enough meat on the bones to get a lawyer, but hopefully we can raise enough stink to get some class action attorney to notice and get a suit going.


----------

